# Amazing Skills!



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just a quick thread to post videos showing people with awesome skills....

I'll kick off... I love beardyman and his beatboxing, but just found this which is awesome






there's also this which is awesome


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Dillinger.....






Animals as Leaders






Between The Buried And Me....






Psyopus....






Circle Of Contempt....






You get the idea


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

Bohemian Rhapsody played on a ukulele


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

this guy is crazy, skip to 1 minute 43 and watch the rest


----------

